
Favorite Artificial Intelligence Books - sergioskar
https://theaisummer.com/Best-Artificial-Intelligence-books-to-read/
======
DoctorOetker
approximately 15 years ago I read a comic book / graphic novel / bande
dessinee, and it heavily highlighted the concept of artificial intelligence at
least during a few pages, perhaps throughout that whole issue, or perhaps over
a whole series, but I only read the 1 issue, and barely remember anything. I
tried but failed identifying which comic that was...

~~~
giardini
Possibly "Introducing Artificial Intelligence: A Graphic Guide" by Henry
Brighton?"

[https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-Artificial-
Intelligence-G...](https://www.amazon.com/Introducing-Artificial-Intelligence-
Graphic-Guide/dp/1848312148#customerReviews)

or "Introducing Artificial Intelligence: A Graphic Guide" by the same author:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1840468416/ref=dbs_a_def_r...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1840468416/ref=dbs_a_def_rwt_bibl_vppi_i1)

I found the latter to be a useful review.

